# Golf Gloves



## Ponda

Just curious as to what brand of glove everyone is using. Right now, for some reason I'm going through a new glove every 2 weeks. I've tried a couple different types of Footjoy and Nike, but I go through them like underwear. I guess I need to do some research, but I'm curious as to what actually works...or am I going to be haunted with having to buy new gloves every 2 weeks for the rest of my life?


----------



## stevel1017

I like the footjoy glove. But premature wearing of the glove is indicative of a grip problem. Where does the glove wear out?
I used to wear a hole in the pad of mine, the club was slipping, and causing the wear. And it was my right hand (I'm right handed and wear a glove on the left) that was the culprit. I had a gap between my thumb and forefinger of the right hand, and wasn't supporting the club properly at the top, allowing it to slip

Edit: It does depend on how many balls you hit too. If you hit as many as VJ, then you will go through them a lot quicker. I play 45 holes a week (shoot mid 80's), and hit another 160 or so balls on the range a week. I bought 2 gloves at the beginning of the season, and still use both of them (haven't had to replace them yet)


----------



## Fourputt

I don't use a glove because I feel like I have a better connection to the club without one... I get a better feel for how tight I'm gripping, and I get better feedback from the clubhead.  

As Steve says, excessive glove wear is usually indicative of a grip problem.


----------



## 300Yards

Ditto, Rick..no glove for me either. I believe bare hands are the only wa to go!! Nothing like a glove twisting, to mess up your swing..


----------



## cbwheeler

I found a glove that fits me perfectly recently. I'm kind of inbetween sizes so I can understand you guys that say, a glove twisting messes you up. I've experienced that on numerous occasions and used to not wear a glove because of it. But recently I found a that a Master Grip cadet large fits me .... ready for this... like a glove, 

Some glove saving tips.
- Have a spare on hand and switch out mid round when the current starts to get damp or show signs of wear.
- Undo your glove after every shot on your walk or ride down the fairway. This will keep it from getting soaked and ripping. You'll also avoid the unsightly glove tanline.
- Give you glove a chance to dry for a few minutes after your round, then stick it in a ziplock bag until the next round. This will keep it fresh so the leather doesn't get overdried and cracked.
- Last, but not least, consult a pro and fix that grip that is killing your gloves! The only way you should go through a glove every two weeks is if you play 3 times a day.

I think I've been on the same set of two gloves this whole season, including practice.

BTW Ponda, you only change your underwear every two weeks!?


----------



## stevel1017

"- Undo your glove after every shot on your walk or ride down the fairway. This will keep it from getting soaked and ripping. You'll also avoid the unsightly glove tanline."

That's the only reason I play golf, is so I can get that weird tan. Anyone can go to a beach and get a regular tan, only golfers get that tan from the elbows to the wrist on one hand and to the fingers on the other, and the shorts to the socks on the legs 

Never bet against a guy with a tan and a 1 iron


----------



## cbwheeler

Don't forget the little triangle you get on your chest from the halfway unbuttoned collar of your shirt.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Purchased one of those Swing Gloves, excellent fit and high quality leather. Also keeps me from breaking the wrist prematurely. Not cheap but its definitely helped my game. Also started doing what Cody recommends of opening it up between shots, has kept it from getting too wet from my hand sweat. Hardest part is getting it off when I'm done, like Cody it definitely fits like a glove.


----------



## 300Yards

I have tried literally every glove on that I have seen..none has ever even come close to fitting! Seeing as gloves can cost $20 or more..and since they don't seem to last very long..I would be spending almost as much on gloves per year, than what my clubs cost! I think I'll stick with the gloves, that god gave me..


----------



## Foster4

Umm its a preference thing ..i use to never wear a glove now i do as i got older. 

But always buy your glove small ..sweat and wearing it alot will strech it some to fit your hand. and 2nd of all if your gloves are tearing holes in your palm or your thumb area your grip could be wrong (but one tip i always heard was beware of the good player that has a bad grip cuz he's mastered it and makes it work) so really i can't say your grip is bad..but supposedly you want your shaft to lay in your fingers not in your palm. 

depending on how much golf you play will overall determine how many gloves you go through. I practice about every day and play about 3-4 times a week and i keep my gloves for at most a month or lil more but i change gloves alot and i always have a brand new one for any tournaments i play in. So they don't wear as fast as if i were to use the same one all the time.


----------



## Fourputt

cbwheeler said:


> I found a glove that fits me perfectly recently. I'm kind of inbetween sizes so I can understand you guys that say, a glove twisting messes you up.


I don't have any problems fitting a glove. I've gone through several changes over the years, wear one, don't wear one, wear one, don't.... etc. For one thing I think that they want a pretty penny for a half pair of gloves. But cost isn't the only thing, because I have a brand new one still in the sleeve in my bag. I just seem to play my best golf without one. I keep a decent one around just for those occasional days when I have to play a tournament round in the rain. That is the only time that the grips tend to get a bit slippery for a bare handed swing.


----------



## Ponda

cbwheeler said:


> BTW Ponda, you only change your underwear every two weeks!?


lol...you caught me!

Yea my glove is ripping in the thumb area and right in the cushion. On an average week I'll play about 56 holes + time at the range. I walk a lot, and it's also pretty humid here in Tennessee...so I do sweat quite a bit. I don't think my grip is wrong...but it's a possibility, I'll have my coach look at that tomorrow. I may have to try these gloves that some of you are talking about, sounds like they're a little more snug and are better quality.


----------



## Foster4

wat part of Tennessee you from ponda ?

i'm from chattanooga


----------



## cbwheeler

Wear in those areas is indicative of too much tension in your grip. This probably happens in the backswing / downswing. What happens is, when we start the transition, the club gains speed as it comes down and the force that pulls it away from us causes us to grip harder. This is a natural reaction.

As for the palm area, have that checked. There should be no reason your glove should wear in the palm area unless you have some cheap gloves.

BTW guys, for some great gloves at great prices check out www.mastergrip.com Their top of the line glove is better quality than FJ if you ask me and about half the price after you factor in the 2 for 1 deal.


----------



## stevel1017

Last year I had the problem, turns out there was a gap between my thumb and forefinger on my right hand, allowing the club to slip in my left at the top of the backswing.


----------



## 300Yards

I got a question.. Why is that most players wear a glove on the left hand? Always wondered that..cause my right hand seems to take a little more abuse. Do they sell right handed gloves? Oh wait, I guess they do for the lefties..


----------



## stevel1017

Yes they sell gloves for both hands. Just ask Tommy "two gloves" Gainey lol. I wear one on the left for better grip, I don't need the extra on the right I suppose


----------



## cbwheeler

You need more grip on your target side hand. When you swing, the club is pulling away from you with the centrifugal force that generates as you build up speed. Your target hand has to maintain more grip than your back hand because it is the one doing the pulling. The back hand does add power, but doesn't require near as much grip.

Think of it like a tug of war. You'd want more grip on the rope if you could with less effort right? This is why we use a glove on the target side hand. It's like a mini tug of war with the club and target side hand.

The less effort you have to put forth to hold onto the club, the less tension there is in your swing and the more freely you can swing.


----------



## Ponda

Foster4 said:


> wat part of Tennessee you from ponda ?
> 
> i'm from chattanooga


I'm from Cumberland Gap...about an hour away from Knoxville...


----------



## Topflite_d2

Ponda said:


> Just curious as to what brand of glove everyone is using. Right now, for some reason I'm going through a new glove every 2 weeks. I've tried a couple different types of Footjoy and Nike, but I go through them like underwear. I guess I need to do some research, but I'm curious as to what actually works...or am I going to be haunted with having to buy new gloves every 2 weeks for the rest of my life?


I have a Taylor Made glove, and Foot Joy rain gloves. I like the Taylor Made although it is white. Since I bought the set of Foot Joy's it rains everyday I want to go golfing. I would recommend the Taylor Made glove. The Foot joys really do what they say. They grip fantastic in the rain. I am planning on getting another set soon.


----------



## Foster4

cumberland gap up near crossville in that area? i have an aunt and uncle that live up there and i know all those courses. Stonehenge / deer valley or deer something. 


i don't like the rain gloves. i would use a leather one over the rain gloves i feel like i still get a better feel and hold on the club. But when i play in the rain i usually have a few gloves and i make sure they do not get wet .


----------



## Topflite_d2

Well I couldn't avoid getting wet this weekend. It was sunny then all of a sudden it started to downpour.


----------



## Ponda

Foster4 said:


> cumberland gap up near crossville in that area? i have an aunt and uncle that live up there and i know all those courses. Stonehenge / deer valley or deer something.


Yea, I've played Stonehenge before. I think Deerfield is the other that you're talking about. Never played there, but it's a pretty tough little course from what I've heard. I usually spend all of my time at Woodlake...not sure if you've heard of it, but it's worth playing. 
LINK

I think my grip is a little wrong though. I have a big gap in between my thumb and index finger on my left hand (I'm a righty btw). I'm gonna try moving my thumb a little closer and maybe gripping a little lighter and see if that helps.


----------



## stevel1017

I suggest you have a pro (or coach) check your grip, seeing as how it is very important to get right.


----------



## Foster4

every grip is unique to your swing...everyone doesn't have the perfect grip...but if your just beginning or your dedicated to practice with a new grip yes i would go to a neutral grip...a neutral grip allows you to hit a variety of shots alot easier


----------



## marto97

Bare none the BEST glove I've ever used is the Bionic by Powerbilt. Designed by an orthopedic surgeon. It is the most comfortable and longest lasting glove I have used. The one I'm using right now I've played about 35 rounds with and no holes and only slight wear marks where other glove always break down for me. Honestly check it out!


----------



## CoreyNJ827

i use a nike glove i think its last years model but its very durable and comfortable


----------



## Ichthus Janz

I use Footjoy WeatherSof and F3. They're very comfty and feel is very good.


----------

